# Fake Blood That Wont Stain House / Driveway



## Horror Roots Productions

Normally ive reserved the fake blood for props and what not... but id really like to make a bucket of fake blood and write things all over the front of my house and garage. Im sure one of you must have tried this at least once or can speak to some experience...advice?


----------



## Horror Roots Productions

My old garage door was wood - at the new house its one of them new metal doors. But the house is all wood paneled. I could designate just the garage door as it would seem less likely to stain - but id really like to get blood all over the place...


----------



## Anda

I've been looking for this myself... Nearly every recipe calls for red food coloring (not good). DH thinks that we can power-wash it off of the concrete but I'd feel a lot better with a more "washable" recipe.


----------



## PlaceboFX

I've been a makeup artist for 4 years, and in that time I've had to do a few effects with massive blood sprays that wouldn't stain the set.
The best recipe I've found is chocolate syrup (or corn syrup, if you want a brighter, fresher blood), red food dye, and a bit of liquid soap. It'll stay a bit sticky, but the soap keeps it from staining most smooth surfaces. Obviously do a test run first, since you may be using it on a strange surface I've never tried it on, but it should work.
Good luck!


----------



## Horror Roots Productions

Thanks placebo Ill try a few different mixtures until i get something that i like and test it on some plywood. Thanks again!


----------



## corey872

I can only urge testing it well. In my experience there are several types of 'staining'...obviously color staining, where the color of something remains behind. But then there is what I would term 'chemical' staining - where the substance cleans up, but alters the surface...maybe makes it more or less glossy, makes that spot more or less prone to weathering, etc. An example would be spilling clear varnish on a piece of wood...you can wipe it right up and for a while it will look normal, but over time, the untreated wood will begin to age/weather, while the varnish spill will remain somewhat protected. I would also suggest you might have 'ghost' staining - ever take down a picture in an old house and notice a clean spot behind the frame? Sometimes in the act of cleaning something up, you leave an 'inverse' stain of 'clean' behind, which may then prompt you to do way more cleaning than you had intended!

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## Lilly

I suggest you make the words out of hot glue then paint them red they can be attached with more glue or pins depending on what you are putting them on.. OR 
there also is those words like beware and stuff already made you could use instead..
no clean up


----------



## Lirpa246

You could put the blood on plastic sheeting, cut out the shapes, and tape them on


----------



## RainHerself

We had this problem as well because we are renters and like Lirpa said, we ended up using plastic sheeting. It's not EVERYTHING I was hoping for but still looks pretty darn good. 

Word to the wise, Red spray paint doesn't hold very well on the plastic. It flakes off so be prepared to do touch ups or go straight for regular paint. the paint will make the sheeting bubble slightly on the backside but will end up holding quite well! 

We used a hot glue gun to hang it on our stucco cement patio after getting a touch of the DGAF's. 

Good luck!


----------



## MissMalice89

Hi I know this is an old thread but I’d recommend Kensington Gore fake blood from Mouldlife. I used it when I recorded Carrie and whilst I used sheets for the carpets inside, it washed out of skin, dress, bra, fake flowers, metal tiara, and even the little bits in the carpet (I’m in rented and have beige carpets). I am buying more tomorrow as I have to film the ending walking down the street. I’m going to control it so it only goes on me and the dress and not the concrete just on the safe side but Kensington Gore is made with soap which prevents it staining and also drying properly so it has a great look for ages


----------



## MissMalice89

MissMalice89 said:


> Hi I know this is an old thread but I’d recommend Kensington Gore fake blood from Mouldlife. I used it when I recorded Carrie and whilst I used sheets for the carpets inside, it washed out of skin, dress, bra, fake flowers, metal tiara, and even the little bits in the carpet (I’m in rented and have beige carpets). I am buying more tomorrow as I have to film the ending walking down the street. I’m going to control it so it only goes on me and the dress and not the concrete just on the safe side but Kensington Gore is made with soap which prevents it staining and also drying properly so it has a great look for ages


 I went with aged instead of venial or Arterial as it’s pig’s blood that was left in a bucket. Here’s a real look at it


----------



## corey872

Neat! Thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum. I really like the way they have it broken down into categories.... veinal, arterial, aged, new, etc! Would really let a person customize the scene.


----------

